# Most beautiful 1911?



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

What's the most beautiful 1911 in your opinion? Im talking, custom grips, engraving, etc etc, what would you pick?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

That's a hard call...

I'm particularly fond of the following:

Les Baer Thunder Racnch Special - Engraved model










Nighthawk Custom Masters Edition:









Wilson Combat has also done some stunners....
Wilson Combat Classic 130 Master Grade | The Firearm Blog

That's not even going into actual Heinies, Volkmans etc.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm not much into engraving, personally. I like the basic 1911 look, either in stainless or any of the darker finishes, which means I think most of them are beautiful.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Easy... This gun is the only reason I like 1911s.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Here's a looker from Volkman.


----------



## traksta15 (Feb 22, 2010)

those are some beautiful guns guys. Keep em coming


----------

